# best prices on garmins



## buckhunter0726 (Aug 2, 2010)

anyone know where the best prices on garmins are?


----------



## Barroll (Aug 5, 2010)

ebay


----------



## tnbrute (Aug 5, 2010)

WWW.gpscity.com


----------



## airplanemech (Aug 5, 2010)

Try www.pricewatch.com


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 10, 2010)

As bad as I hate it, walmart.com has been the lowest price I could find.

I have purchased several Garmin etrex Venture HC's for my adult kids so they could use the geocaching with my grandkids.

BassPro & other places they sell for $169 while Wally has them at $115.

BTW, it is a great unit for the price.


----------

